# Anyone Know What Battery This Is?



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Anyone have any idea what battery I need to replace this old cell?

Its 8mm dia x 3mm deep and says "G3-A Micro Cell" on it... I cant even work out what voltage it is from that... nice...









Any help much appreciated!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

What's it for Jon ? A laser pointer ?

The equivelent is a 392, how many do you need and I'll include them with tomorrows stuff.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Cheers Roy, its for an early 80's ani/digi watch... just need the one, Cheers Jon.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'll send you one Jon,


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

much appreciated Roy, cheers!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Your welcome,


----------

